# carnoustie



## fat-tiger (Sep 9, 2012)

just back from the carnoustie tassie, great competition, for 350 players from all over the world, the tassie has run for around 75 years now, played over the burnside and the championship, practise round, then 2 rounds medal, top 64 gross and top 64 nett then quailfy for matchplay,both courses were in great condition,considering the amount of rain they have had up there,but the rough was up and thick,was windy and sunny all week, most days around 30 mph, but on the thursday it was gusting up to 45 on the wind metre in the new building, on the burnside the best holes are the 2nd which played like a par5 all week,5th great par 3 surrounded by the burn, 9th the grog ,raised par3 downwind, 11th par4 back into wind played hard allweek as did 12th, the 17th is a hard par 4 were you have to cross the burn twice ,this hole wouldnt look out place on any course, on the championship there isnt really a weak hole, stand out holes for me are 1st ,2nd great pair of par 4s, 2nd green must be around 70yrds long, 6th hogans alley with out bounds all way down left,7th is the same, 8th strong par 4, as is 9th, from the 12th inwards the holes just keep coming at yer hard hole after hard hole, the 17th into wind has gotta be one be of the hardest  holes in golf, you stand on the tee thinking were am i gonna put this, and unless your long no chance of getting on in 2, the last great finishing hole in front of the hotel, i got knocked out on the 20th hole in the last 8 by the eventual winner,so all in all a good week,


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 9, 2012)

Is that the High handicap section you got down to the last eight?  SMILE.

The day i played the Champion ship the 17th was driver and a chip on..... Wink


----------



## fat-tiger (Sep 9, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Is that the High handicap section you got down to the last eight?  SMILE.

The day i played the Champion ship the 17th was driver and a chip on..... Wink
		
Click to expand...

well if it was the scratch one i would of done bloody well to get in, when theres around 100plus cat 1 golfers in there,drive and a flick yer right ,


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 9, 2012)

I played in it last year, another week when it was blowing a hoolie every day. On the championship, 16th was a 6 iron bump and run (240 yards), 17th was driver, 3 wood and a 5 iron then the 18th was 3 wood just short of the burn and a lob wedge on from there. 

Great competition, will definitely play in it again in the future.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 10, 2012)

sounds good and looks in great condition.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 10, 2012)

9 years since I played the Championship course and I can still remember every hole! Not something I can say about many other courses. Not all that fussed about 1, but 2 would be in my 'all-time favourite' holes anywhere. Quite a few other contenders too - particularly 13 as an example of how great a short Par 3 can be - far better than 16 imo!

I heard that the R&A wanted them to remove the trees from between 6 and 14 too - as 'links courses don't have trees'! Fortunately that didn't happen!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree about 13th being better than the 16th which I actually think is quite an unfair hole. The average golfer can't fly the ball into a 240yd hole and hope to stop it but running it in is a complete lottery with the bunkers and run off areas. The 6th (Hogan's Alley) has to be one of the best tactical par 5's in the country. 
IMHO I think the 1st and the 9th are the only weak holes on the course although I read somewhere recently that someone thought the 9th is one of the best holes on the course, can't remember if it was on here or not.


----------



## fat-tiger (Sep 10, 2012)

drive4show said:



			I agree about 13th being better than the 16th which I actually think is quite an unfair hole. The average golfer can't fly the ball into a 240yd hole and hope to stop it but running it in is a complete lottery with the bunkers and run off areas. The 6th (Hogan's Alley) has to be one of the best tactical par 5's in the country. 
IMHO I think the 1st and the 9th are the only weak holes on the course although I read somewhere recently that someone thought the 9th is one of the best holes on the course, can't remember if it was on here or not.
		
Click to expand...


to be honest i dont mind the 1st enough trouble to make you think with all the watching eyes, 2nd great,the green  on the 5th is one of best on course, 17 /18 are just awesome
13th is good hole as is 12,


----------

